# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  วิธีฆ่ายุงแบบได้ผลดี

## enrichfog

ยุงเป็นสัตว์ที่เรารู้จักกันเป็นอย่างดี และทราบกันดีว่ายุงนำโรคมาสู่คน ในปัจจุบันจะรู้จักกันว่าเป็นสัตว์คอยกัดคนรบกวนก่อความรำคาญอยู่ทั้งในเวลากลางวัน 
และกลางคืน จึงจำเป็นที่จะต้องกำจัดยุง จากการศึกษาพบว่ายุงมีเป็นพัน ๆ ชนิดและอาศัยในทั้งที่ราบที่สูง ในบ้านและนอกบ้าน แต่ชอบกัดกินเลือดของคน และสัตว์ยุงในเมือง
โดยส่วนใหญ่รู้จักกัน 4 ชนิด คือ ยุงก้นปล่อง ยุงลาย ยุงดำ และยุงรำคาญ กำจัดยุง
ยุงก้นปล่องคือมีส่วนรยางค์ของปาก (maxillary palp) มีขนาดไล่เลี่ยกับความยาวของงวงดูดเลือด อกด้านหลังมีขอบ 
ด้านท้่ายสุดโค้งเรียบไม่หยักเป็นพูสามพู ดังเช่นที่พบในยุงสกุลอื่นๆ เวลาเกาะกับพื้นราบจะทำมุม 45 องศา - 90 องศา
เป็นยุงที่ นำไข้มาลาเรีย อาศัยอยู่ตามป่า เขา พบทั่วไปทุกจังหวัดของไทย แต่ที่นำโรค จะพบตาม ชายแดน ติดต่อกับ พม่า เขมร 
เขต จังหวัดจันทบุรี ตราด สระแก้ว กาญจนบุรี เป็นต้น ภาคกลางหรือภาคอื่นๆก็มีแต่ไม่มีเชื้อเข้าไป เลยไม่มีโรคเกิดขึ้น
ไข่ยุงก้นปล่องจะวางเป็นแบบเดี่ยวๆ ลอยบนผิวน้ำมีลักษณะยาวรี ไข่ครั้งละ 50-150 ฟอง ชอบวางไข่ในลำธาร ตามป่าเขา และตามขอบตลิ่ง
ชอบออกหากินเวลากลางคืน ตั้งแต่ 19.00-24.00 น. ทั้งในและนอกบ้าน ที่มีป่าล้อมลอบ ชอบกินเลือดสัตว์ วัว ควาย และคน
ยุงก้นปล่องบินได้ใกล ขึ้นอยู่กับสถาพ ลม ฝน และเหยื่อ และสภาพป่า เขา ด้วย ถ้าป่าหนาทึบก็บินได้ใกล้ ถ้าทุ่งโล่งกว้าง ลมไม่มีฝนไม่มี ก็บินได้ใกล เพื่อออกหาเหยื่อ
อายุขัย  ตัวเมียของยุงโดยทั่วไปอายุประมาณ 5-6 สัปดาห์ หรือ 30-45 วันครับ ตัวผู้โดยทั่วไปแล้วยุงทุกชนิด เฉพาะ ยุงตัวผู้ จะกินน้ำ้หวานเป็นอาหารไม่กินเลือด
มีอายุ 7 วัน ยุงตัวผู้จะผอมเล็ก ยกเว้นยุงยักษ์ ทั้งตัวผู้และตัวเมียจะไม่กินเลือด จะกินแต่น้ำหวาน ตัวเมียจะผสมพันธุ์ครั้งเดียวแล้วไข่ได้ตลอดไป ตัวผู้จะผสมพันธุ์ได้หลายครั้ง มีอายุ7 วัน)
ยุงลาย ยุงลายซึ่งเป็นพาหะของโรคไข้เลือดออกจะมีชุกชุมมากในฤดูฝน ช่วงหลังฝนตก เพราะอุณหภูมิและความชื้นเหมาะแก่การแพร่พันธุ์ 
เมื่อเด็กถูกยุงลายที่มีเชื้อไวรัสที่ทำให้เกิดโรคไข้เลือดออกกัด หากภูมิต้านทานในร่างกายไม่แข็งแรงพอก็จะทำให้เป็นไข้เลือดออกได้
โดยเชื้อที่เข้าสู่ร่างกายแล้วจะมีระยะฟักตัวประมาณ  5-8 วัน จึงจะเริ่มปรากฏอาการ โดยทั่วไป ยุงลายจะออกหากินในเวลากลางวัน
แต่ถ้าในช่วงเวลากลางวันนั้นยุงลายไม่ได้กินเลือดหรือกินเลือดไม่อิ่ม ยุงลายก็อาจออกหากินในเวลาพลบค่ำด้วยหากในห้องนั้นหรือบริเวณนั้นมีแสงสว่างเพียงพอ
ฉะนั้นอย่าแปลกใจว่าพลบค่ำแล้วทำไมเจ้ายุงลายถึงไม่เลิกรังควานสักที ยุงลายจะแพร่พันธุ์โดยวางไข่ตามภาชนะขังน้ำซึ่งมีน้ำนิ่งและใส การกำจัดที่ทำได้ง่ายๆคือ คว่ำภาชนะ ไม่ให้มีน้ำขัง
น้ำนั้นอาจจะสะอาดหรือไม่ก็ได้ น้ำฝนมักเป็นน้ำที่ยุงลายชอบวางไข่มากที่สุด ดังนั้น แหล่งเพาะพันธุ์ของยุงลายจึงมักอยู่ตามโอ่งน้ำดื่มและน้ำใช้ที่ไม่ปิดฝาทั้งภายในและภายนอกบ้าน
หรือภาชนะอื่นๆ เช่น บ่อซีเมนต์ในห้องน้ำ จานรองขาตู้กันมด จานรองกระถางต้นไม้ แจกัน อ่างล้างเท้า ยางรถยนต์ ไห ภาชนะใส่น้ำเลี้ยงสัตว์ เศษภาชนะ เช่น โอ่งแตก เศษกระป๋อง กะลา เป็นต้น
ยุงดำ เป็น ยุงมีสีดำปนน้ำเงินที่ลำตัว ชอบกัดคนตอนหัวค่ำ ตอนดึกและตอนเช้าตรู่ เป็นยุงนำโรคเท้าช้าง ซึ่งเชื้อของโรคนี้พบมากในแถวชนบททางภาคใต้ของประเทศไทยเรา
ยุงรำคาญ วงจรชีวิตของยุงรำคาญมี 4 ระยะ คือ ระยะเป็นไข่ ระยะเป็นตัวอ่อน ระยะเป็นดักแด้ และระยะเป็นตัวแก่ ในกรณีที่สภาวะแวดล้อมเหมาะสมอาจใช้เวลาประมาณ 9-13 วัน
ยุงรำคาญชอบวางไข่ในน้ำนิ่งในภาชนะต่างๆ เช่น กระป๋อง โอ่ง ฯลฯ หรืออาจพบในแหล่งน้ำธรรมชาติที่มีน้ำนิ่ง เช่น อ่างเก็บน้ำ คลองชลประทาน ฯลฯ 
อาจจะวางไข่ในน้ำที่มีสภาพต่างๆได้ ไม่ว่าจะเป็นน้ำที่มีความใสสะอาด ไปจนถึงน้ำขุ่นสกปรก น้ำเสีย หรือน้ำกร่อย การวางไข่จะวางเป็นแพหรือบางครั้งเรียกว่ายุงบ้าน
เป็นพาหะนำโรคเยื่อหุ้มสมองอักเสบ  วงจรของยุงจะมีคล้ายๆกับผีเสื้อ คือ ไข่ ลูกน้ำ ตัวโม่ง ยุงตัวเต็มวัย
วิธีที่ป้องกันไม่ให้ยุงกัด มีหลายวิธี เช่น การกางมุ้ง, ห้องบุมุ้งลวด หรือใช้ยาทาไล่ยุง ขณะเดียวกันหาวิธีลดจำนวนยุงลง โดยกำจัดยุงทั้ง 4 ระยะ 
จากนั้นมีการควบคุมไม่ให้ยุงเกิดมาได้อีก ซึ่งเป็นงานค่อนข้างยาก เพราะต้องอาศัยความร่วมมือทุกคน ทุกบ้าน ที่ทำการทำลายยุงพร้อม ๆ กัน ทั้งหมู่บ้าน
อีกวิธีที่กำจัดยุงได้ผลดี คือ เครื่องพ่นยุง 
เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน คุณสมบัติ เครื่องพ่นยุง
- ใช้เพื่อการพ่นหมอกควันเพื่อที่จะฆ่าตัวแมลงที่มีภัย และเป็นสื่อเอาโรคภัยมาสู่มนุษย์หรือสัตว์
- ความสามารถเฉพาะในการฉีดพ่นหมอกควัน การฉีดหมอกควันแต่ละทีจะมีกลุ่มควันที่เกิดจากน้ำมันประสมกับสารเคมี เครื่องพ่นยุงเอ็นริชฟอกเกอร์
- ถังน้ำยาเคมีมีความแข็งแรง และไม่ทำให้เกิดสนิมเพราะถังน้ำยาผลิตจากเหล็กซึ่งปลอดสนิม
- ห้องเผาไหม้ กำลังอัด 18.7กิโลวัตต์ 25.4แรงม้า
- เครื่องพ่นสตาร์ทติดไม่ยาก ระบบจุดระเบิดใช้พลังงานจากถ่านไฟฉาย 4 ก้อน ต่อแบบอนุกรม คอยจุดระเบิดโดยมีสัญญาณอิเล็กทรอนิกส์
- ถังบรรจุน้ำยาความจุ 6.5 ลิตร
- น้ำหนักเครื่องเปล่า 8.8 กก.
- สัดส่วนตัวเครื่อง(โดยประมาณ) 29*33*133 ซม.
- ความดันในถังน้ำมันเชื้อเพลิงประมาณ 0.08บาร์
- ปริมาณการฉีดพ่นน้ำยาขึ้นอยู่กับคุณลักษณะของน้ำยาเคมีที่ใช้ และขนาดหัวฉีด
ข้อพึงระวังในการฉีด ไม่ควรหันปลายท่อขึ้นหรือลงเกินแนว 30 องศากับพื้นดินจำต้องหันปลายท่อขนานกับพื้นดินหรือว่ากดลงเล็กน้อย
เนื่องจากหันปลายท่อมากเกินไปอาจเกิดประกายไฟขึ้นได้ที่ปลายท่อ

----------


## enrichfog

ดันประกาศหน่อยค่ะ

----------

